# changer type image dans image viewer



## carmodelisme (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Suite à la réponse de mac_jac qui après une petite modification dans le fichier applescript :


	set t_Image to a reference to (image of image view "image" of window "main")

A l'aide de la fonction :

#import "methodes.h"

@implementation methodes

+(BOOL)saveImageNSImage *)t_img toPathNSString *)t_path {
	NSData *tiffData = [t_img TIFFRepresentation];
	return [tiffData writeToFile:t_path atomically:YES];
}

@end

qui permet d'enregistrer en TIFF, je voudrais enregistrer cette image en jpeg. Après des recherches infructueuses sur le net, quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner l'astuce ?

Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Octobre 2010)

T'as du bien chercher :

http://www.cocoadev.com/index.pl?NSImageToJPEG


----------

